# "Son,you're gonna drive me to drinkin'.........



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

.....if you don't stop driving that Hot Rod Lincoln !" LOL !  

This is another Marx Lincoln I cast that is on a JLTO chassis. It has black flame graphics to contrast the orange color .The rear exhausts are cast off of the Atlas ' 55 Mercedes-Benz 300SLR kit accessory.I used some decals from the old Aurora Hop-up kit to give it a ' 60's nostalgic look.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Sweet "Hot Rod"!*

Hi Neal :wave: 
Glad to see your "back up and around" again! The Lincoln looks so sweet! Ya gonna sell any of'em?

Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gary "U.S." Bond would be proud to drive that car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Now THERE"S an "oldie....*

Hi Joe :wave: 
Your "dating" yourself by remembering *Gary "US" Bonds*....lol  

Larry


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


It doesn't look like it would take much work to turn this little body (marx Lincoln) into this:

What do you think?

Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> It doesn't look like it would take much work to turn this little body (marx Lincoln) into this:
> 
> What do you think?


Yeah, then you'd wake up in the middle of the night to find this car tooling around your track all by itself. Creepy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> It doesn't look like it would take much work to turn this little body (marx Lincoln) into this:
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Jeff


 *I* want one! I will do it too!
Neal, care to make a swap????? Ppppleasssssse????? :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Dear Joe;

Was'nt that from the movie with James Brolin called "The Car"?

Neal


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Neal, Yes it is "The Car". 


Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*The CAr!*



volvo1:1 said:


> Dear Joe;
> 
> Was'nt that from the movie with James Brolin called "The Car"?
> 
> Neal


Yes one of my all time favorite cult movies.. I even buy cars with good horns.. lol


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You bet and these guys know it too! Great movie! (for car-guys like us) The devil showing his face in the fire-ball at the end was a nice touch too. 
I think I could do a good job on a re-pop and would love to do it too.(unless you want to build it yourself in wich case I would like to have one that you* cast, Neal.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh my gosh, Volvo! I need a little Atlas head! 
(Oh, stop it!!) 

You have exactly what I’ve looked for--for some time, now!

I need help to complete an Atlas Mercedes 300SLR. Before your thread, I was going to post this and caught myself before submitting—If I posted the part I needed in the opening sentence, surely that would have caused a riot, or had me banned for life. As I said, I need the little head for the driver's body, which as you know, is molded into the car. The Atlas kit you have, should have it (I hope). I believe I have the same kit as you. Although the package was sealed, the cardboard backer was loose, so the little noggin must have rolled out. It was a complete kit except that one part. Oh man, this has me excited!
I've wanted a little Atlas head for this car for some 8 years, now.

If you need it, or can’t part with it—maybe it’s resin time? 
Mr.V, I’m not out to disrupt the integrity or dilute your thread, but since you posted it this at a most opportune time for me and the Benz, I thought I could compliment your skills and ask about the head I need at the same time. 

First off, I like the Lincoln. It looks much better with what you’ve done with it, but lets face it—they don’t give you much to start with. The paint helps out immensely! I’m not really that familiar with this body. How many styles of Ho Marx cars were made? I have one original Indy racer—that’s it. 
A really nice job on a not so nice body! :thumbsup: 

Now this was “the rest of the kit” Neal didn’t use in this post. The kit came with both chrome and white molded plastic detail bits. I chose to use the chrome.
I like the look of this car and would like to complete it. For the curious the body is all original and not modified, but the chassis is a Tyco 440X2 with AFX wheels and Ertl rear rubber tires. 



















I only run it slowly (as best I can) for fear of breaking the trim. 

So Neal, would you (or anyone) have that little Atlas head rolling around the bottom of his or her spare’s bin? 

I haven't seen this for sale or on auction. I’m curious as to the rarity and/or value. Any help on this would be appreciated. 

Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Those are some sharp lookers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*DROOL* I want one of those too, Phil!
They are hard to find? Is there anything close in looks?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Atlas '55 M-Bz 300SLR Kits*

:wave: For those that are interested I have the Atlas ' 55 M-Bz 300SLR kit in white resin for $15 + $5 shipping regardless of cars ordered.Here are some pics of the kits I did for myself.

Neal :dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cool!*

Hi Neal,

your Lincoln is really sharp and mean looking! That Marx body´s so ugly that it´s great again!!!  Was it you who won the Marx Lincoln ePay-Auction some weeks ago...?

BTW: I love your Atlas MB 300 SLR repops too! How do they fit a T-Jet? Are they easy to lower?

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Dear Claus;

That was probably me who won the Marx Lincoln in epay. The MBZ 300SLR is engineered to fit the T-Jet 500 chassis though the rear looks like it is riding a little high in relation to the rear wheels.Perhaps I will someday do a new mold with lower wheelwells.I id a modified 300SLR cooupe & roadster that fit great on a Tyco 440-slim chassis.

Neal


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Yeah, then you'd wake up in the middle of the night to find this car tooling around your track all by itself. Creepy.


.............................and running down little HO people riding little HO bicycles......flattening little HO french horns........and getting teased into running itself off of a little HO cliff where it can burst into a little HO ball of fire with a little HO devil face in it! LOL
Half-O guage is so cool!


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

You need less coffee.

or more coffee. I am not sure which end of the boat of cafeine you are on, but one way or another, you need to tame that imagination. You are scaring my children.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Anti-Cop said:


> You need less coffee.
> 
> or more coffee. I am not sure which end of the boat of cafeine you are on, but one way or another, you need to tame that imagination. You are scaring my children.


 Heh, wait til you SEE the little HO car that is going to do the little HO scaring!

My little HO imagination is just fine....as far as little HO minds go.....no...wait........(*little HO shrug*)......heh!


----------

